# FS: 29 Gallon Tank w/ Filter, Grave, Light



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

For Sale:
29 Gallon Aquarium
2213 Eheim Canister Filter
3-4 bags of Ecocomplete Gravel
2x55w PCF Light (bulbs not included) - housing is beatup but it includes a Workhorse 7 ballast 

Would like to get $150. let me know! I live in Arlington, tx.

Thanks!

David Lim


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Can't seem to edit the thread. I don't have this tank in front of me (it's currently running in Grand Prairie), but after thinking about it I believe there's a Fulham Workhorse 5 in it and not a 7, since a 7 would be overkill. 

Tank is still available. Thanks!

David Lim


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

$125? Let me know as I would like to move this tank. I probably won't be able to get pictures until after next week. 

Thanks,

David.


----------

